# Need some advice! 2006 Audi A3 mods



## Dan10191 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey all, new community member here and this is my first post.

I plan on purchasing a 2006 audi a3 2.0T as soon as I sell my old truck.

I realize this is a little premature, but I just wanted to start thinking about some upgrades now so I can determine prices and all.

I would like to haul the bhp up to around 300-350 and this is where my questions arise. I was thinking of getting a bigger turbo, possibly the gt3071r. They offer kits for about 3,125$ which include intake and 3" downpipes.

For that horsepower range, do I need to do any serious internal engine work? (ie stronger rods, etc) Will I need to get new injectors or an intercooler or any other upgrades? If so, around what horsepower range do these upgrades become necessary?

Thanks in advance for the advice! If you have any other suggestions / advice for me that would be more than welcome as well


----------



## MK3_16V (Oct 14, 2003)

A '06 will be an 8P and not an 8L model.


----------

